# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Φούρνος & Εστία > [Neff] αλλαγη λαμπας σε φουρνο neff

## akisdio

καλημερα..

εχω ενα φουρνο neff εντοιχισμενο.
καηκε η λαμπα και θελω να την αλλαξω...
δεν μπορω να ξεβιδωσω το πλαστικο καπακι στη λαμπα..
μηπως ξερει καποιος να με βοηθησει???
καπου διαβασα οτι μπορω να χρησιμοποιησω κλειδι ιμαντα..
ξερετε που μπορω να βρω κατι τετοιο??

ευχαριστω...

----------

